# Giới thiệu về 3 dòng máy lạnh multi nổi bật hiện nay, có nên mua không?



## lanthchau (11/1/22)

*Máy lạnh multi* được nhắc đến và tìm mua bởi thiết kế và cách hoạt động khác biệt với hầu hết các hãng máy lạnh khác, với những tính năng vượt trội của một dàn nóng cung cấp công suất 2 – 6 dàn lạnh. Chính vì sự đặc biệt này nên điều hòa multi là giải pháp điều hòa tuyệt vời cho các căn hộ chung cư hạn chế về không gian, diện tích không gian lắp đặt.



Bài viết sau đây Thanh Hải Châu sẽ giới thiệu *Top 3 máy lạnh - điều hòa multi phổ biến được sử dụng nhiều* để xem đâu mới chính là sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với bạn nhé!










*✔ SO SÁNH 3 DÒNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI PHỔ BIẾN ĐƯỢC SỬ DỤNG NHIỀU
1. Máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy.*

Là một nhánh của tập đoàn chế tạo máy bay lớn nhất Nhật Bản, được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, có độ bền ổn định và cao nhất trong 3 thương hiệu, giá cả vừa phải, cho phép lắp đặt tổng dàn lạnh là 6.

• Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.

• Sản xuất: Thái Lan.

• Công suất dàn nóng: 1 HP – 5 HP.

• Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén

⇒ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại : *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-multi?brand=52*


*



*


*2. Máy lạnh multi Daikin.*

Thương hiệu lớn được nhiều người biết đến, giá khá cao, độ bền ổn định, khả năng kết nối 200% (nghĩa là với dàn nóng 4 HP, Daikin cho phép bạn lắp đặt tổng dàn lạnh lên đến 8 HP)

• Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.

• Sản xuất: Thái Lan.

• Công suất dàn nóng: 1 HP – 4 HP.

• Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén

⇒ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại : *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-multi?brand=58*


*



*


*3. Máy lạnh multi LG.*

Sản phẩm giá thành rẻ nhất, thiết kế dàn lạnh đẹp nhất, khả năng tiết kiệm điện cao do hãng chỉ tập trung sản xuất công nghệ Inverter.

• Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.

• Sản xuất: Thái Lan.

• Công suất dàn nóng: 1 HP – 5 HP.

• Chế độ bào hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.

⇒ Tham khảo sản phẩm tại : *https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-multi?brand=57*


*



*



*✔ VẬY NÊN CHỌN HÃNG MÁY LẠNH MULTI TỐT NHẤT NÀO?*

- Xét về giá, máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy rẻ hơn so với Daikin và ngang hàng với LG.

- Xét về thiết kế, có thể thua LG tuy nhiên vẫn toát lên được vẻ đẹp tự nhiên và đậm chất cổ điển châu Âu.

- Xét về độ bền, có thể nói máy lạnh multi Mitsubishi Heavy có độ bền chất lượng nhất trong 3 hãng, do được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn nghiệm ngặt châu Âu, 100% dàn tản nhiệt bằng đồng.

*⇒* Thật ra để lựa chọn xem đâu mới là hãng máy lạnh tốt nhất không phải chỉ dựa vào thông tin trên kia là đủ, mà còn phải xét xem không gian của bạn cần gì, có những điều kiện nào, và đặc biệt là tài chính của bạn bao nhiêu,… để chọn ra sản phẩm phù hợp với bạn nhất.



*✔ ĐỊA CHỈ CUNG CẤP VÀ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH MULTI TỐT NHẤT?*

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu tự tin chính là đơn vị mà bạn có thể đặt tin tưởng để mua và *lắp đặt máy lạnh multi* tốt nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất tại khu vực miền Nam. Là đại lý chính thức của nhiều hãng máy lạnh nổi tiếng như Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy hay LG,… phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ hãng nên có giá thành rất rẻ. Bên cạnh đó Thanh Hải Châu còn có đội ngũ nhân viên kinh nghiệm trên 10 năm, tay nghề cao, đảm bảo công trình thi công lắp đặt nhanh chóng, thẩm mỹ.



» *Xem thêm* : *Công Trình Thi Công Ống Đồng Máy Lạnh Tại Quận 6 Trọn Gói*



Nếu vẫn còn có điều thắc mắc hay muốn được tư vấn kĩ hơn thì hãy liên hệ ngay qua *Hotline 0911260247* để được Mr Luân giải đáp, báo giá và khảo sát công trình kĩ hơn cho bạn nhé!


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá :* infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...nh-dieu-hoa-multi-pho-bien-duoc-su-dung-nhieu*


----------

